# How much juice do you go through in a month?



## rogue zombie

I'm always shocked to see how much juice people buy. 

So let's have it, how much do you go through about in a month?

Me - tops 80 to 100ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke187

i'm on about 90-120ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

360ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> 360ml



Are you serious?

Because then I need to can any ideas of getting a REO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD

150-180ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

on everage 8ml a day.
so about 240ml for the month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Because then I need to can any ideas of getting a REO!



Sure... I go through around 10-12ml per day. 9mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Jeeslike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

I don't want to know this, but I guess 270ml minimum per month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

about 90ml for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

I use 5 x 3oml's per month at a cost of R700.00 - interestingly enough when I smoked I spent R700 a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Yip about the same as you Rogue, 80ml-100ml/month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Have not measured, guess about 240 to 270 ml per month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis

I'd guess around 45mls per month - give or take. 

I don't know how you guys manage to burn through so much juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nooby

120ml's - 1 30ml bottle per week...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Necropolis said:


> I'd guess around 45mls per month - give or take.
> 
> I don't know how you guys manage to burn through so much juice


Hardened, long time criminals.....I mean smokers and now ex-smokers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

I think its about 100ml a month 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Around 60 ml a month using a Vision Spinner 2 with Kangertech Emow. I used to smoke a pack a day. I use very high nicotine juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Around 60 ml a month using a Vision Spinner 2 with Kangertech Emow. I used to smoke a pack a day. I use very high nicotine juice.


Very high being....in mg?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

I have no idea. I didn't ever count how many bottles I go through. This is an interesting one. I think I should start keeping track.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

It ranges from 100-150 ml a month for me.

I buy way more than that though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis

You guys with high usage say 100ml or more - what percentage of the juice you use is local and what is the more expensive imported stuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

annemarievdh said:


> I think its about 100ml a month
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Ah okay, so it's not the REO that goes through so much juice, like the others.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie

Necropolis said:


> You guys with high usage say 100ml or more - what percentage of the juice you use is local and what is the more expensive imported stuff?



I am still doing the rounds, tasting imported brands, slowly.

I usually buy 1 imported (Five Pawns etc.) and then 2 local 30ml juices in a month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah okay, so it's not the REO that goes through so much juice, like the others.



Nope, it depends on you how much you use 

I actually vape less, since I got the Reo 

Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

annemarievdh said:


> Nope, it depends on you how much you use
> 
> I actually vape less, since I got the Reo
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



I worry about getting a more powerful mod, going through much more juice. 

When I started vaping I was also hoping to save some money not smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

I also vape less since getting the Reo and was able to lower my nic content with ease.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I worry about getting a more powerful mod, going through much more juice.
> 
> When I started vaping I was also hoping to save some money not smoking.



Well the Reo satisfy my cravings more than enough. Powerful device that does the job 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny

Im at probably 120 - 200 ml a month. I only vape 6mg nic now though and would say its a 50/50 split between fancy juice and more affordable local stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

annemarievdh said:


> Well the Reo satisfy my cravings more than enough. Powerful device that does the job
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor



Fair enough.

I suppose when I was using an EVOD, I was permanently sucking away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The toughest part about the juice thing is finding juices you like. 

And this is a very costly exercise since most juices (especially the premium international ones) are only available in 30ml and with one or two exceptions you cannot try before you buy. 

So for this reason it is often very expensive to get to the point where you have found a few gems that you truly love.

Anyone who says - aah vaping is cheaper than smoking - you only vape 4ml per day and its about R4 per ml, so R16 per day - has a nasty surprise coming... 

Unless of course you find your magical potions on your first juice buy. But that's about as probable as winning the lottery

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Al3x

Thanks to the reo my juice consumption has dropped by almost 30% I am now doing between 13 to 16ml a day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> Thanks to the reo my juice consumption has dropped by almost 30% I am now doing between 13 to 16ml a day.



Wow @Al3x - that's a lot of juice!


----------



## Al3x

Silver said:


> Wow @Al3x - that's a lot of juice!


yeah I know, trying to bring it down to 2 reo bottles by the end of the month, but I like low ohm coils thus most of my builds used to be guzzlers, hope things stay the same after I pick up my atomic tomorrow.


----------



## Andre

Al3x said:


> yeah I know, trying to bring it down to 2 reo bottles by the end of the month, but I like low ohm coils thus most of my builds used to be guzzlers, hope things stay the same after I pick up my atomic tomorrow.


As long as it keeps you off the stinkies!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> yeah I know, trying to bring it down to 2 reo bottles by the end of the month, but I like low ohm coils thus most of my builds used to be guzzlers, hope things stay the same after I pick up my atomic tomorrow.



What nic are you using?


----------



## Humbolt

Around 4 x 30mL bottles per month. Depending on the juices. Some juices tend to burn quicker than others for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x

Silver said:


> What nic are you using?


I'm inbetween 3 an 6mg but even 6mg was getting a bit too high for my vaping style


----------



## Silver

Al3x said:


> I'm inbetween 3 an 6mg but even 6mg was getting a bit too high for my vaping style



Ok I see - 
I suppose it makes sense that you vape more at those lower nic levels.


----------



## annemarievdh

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> I suppose when I was using an EVOD, I was permanently sucking away.



I used to permanently suck om my twisp and ce5's but as my devices got better vaping gradually got less 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

270ml to 300ml on average, 90% DIY and some premium now and then 12mg. I vape when I dont need to so it can come down to probably half of what it is now.... but you know, sometimes it just tastes good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Necropolis said:


> You guys with high usage say 100ml or more - what percentage of the juice you use is local and what is the more expensive imported stuff?



99% Vapour Mountain!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x

90% local 
10% Bobas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

100 - 120ML

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

120ml - 150ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

210-240ml 18mg, 95% vapour mountain 

Must add that after I discovered tropical ice my usage might increase

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHeunis

90-120ml per month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA

wow looks like im the lowest consumption one here.
normally around 30 to 50ml a month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

Also use about 120ml. 4 30ml bottles usually does the trick.

Sent from my Vodafone 785 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

When I started vaping with a ce4 in February last year I was using 20 to 30ml a month, that all changed when I found this forum. I have no idea how much juice I use now because I have so many in my rotation, it's very hard to keep track of. I can say with some certainty that it's more than 30ml a month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

400-500mls (i dilute my juices with glycerin) works out to between 3 and 4.5mg

Actual undiluted juice... About 250-300mls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## K_klops

minimum 280ml a month standard , now I feel like a junkie ha ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raslin

I am with @Riddle and @BumbleBee on this one. Don't really know. Will have to keep track

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

About 160-180ml month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

Guys please vape the juice dont drink it lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shabbar

30 to 60ml a month . 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Andre said:


> Very high being....in mg?


I use 30 mg juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

I forgot to mention that I vape the whole time I am awake. I used to smoke one cigarette every half hour roughly. But quit smoking 57 days ago, with cigarettes they burn up and you are done for the half to whole hour. Since I started vaping, my rig stays in my hand and keep vaping the whole day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> I forgot to mention that I vape the whole time I am awake. I used to smoke one cigarette every half hour roughly. But quit smoking 57 days ago, with cigarettes they burn up and you are done for the half to whole hour. Since I started vaping, my rig stays in my hand and keep vaping the whole day.



I was like that in the beginning 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Ok. Reading this thread, I think I might have a problem.

Vapers Anonymous:

Hi, my name is zadiac, and I'm addicted to vaping.

I go through about 600ml a month. I do roughly 20ml per day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

zadiac said:


> Ok. Reading this thread, I think I might have a problem.
> 
> Vapers Anonymous:
> 
> Hi, my name is zadiac, and I'm addicted to vaping.
> 
> I go through about 600ml a month. I do roughly 20ml per day.



Hardcore




bro, I like.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> I use 30 mg juice.


I started off on 36 mg. Went down to 24 mg when I got the Reo. Now on 18 mg. Over here peeps frown at 36 mg, but is fairly widespread in other countries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

lol i use 36mg to make my diy juice that must knock your socks off.
i use about 150ml at 9-12mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm always shocked to see how much juice people buy.
> 
> So let's have it, how much do you go through about in a month?
> 
> Me - tops 80 to 100ml.



@r0gue z0mbie 
i think what would make this thread even more interesting is to compare the amount of juice you go through in comparison to the amount of stinkies you used to smoke per day or per month..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom

180-200 ml a month.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Marzuq I'm down for that 

1600 stickies vs 400-500ml of juice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Marzuq I'm down for that
> 
> 1600 stickies vs 400-500ml of juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i was a pack a day smoker.
600 stinkies a month on average
240ml juice on average


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Surely not 600 a day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Surely not 600 a day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



good catch lol
all fixed up now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

n0ugh7_zw said:


> 400-500mls (i dilute my juices with glycerin) works out to between 3 and 4.5mg
> 
> Actual undiluted juice... About 250-300mls



whats your reason for diluting juice? just to create bigger clouds?


----------



## Keyaam

150ml - 200ml a month


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Marzuq bigger clouds, smoother vapor less harsh throat hit and less nicotine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

i go through about 90 - 100ml a month


----------



## Marzuq

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Marzuq bigger clouds, smoother vapor less harsh throat hit and less nicotine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


at what ratio are you diluting?
how much less is the flavour?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Marzuq really depends on the juice and the steep time.

NicEjuice mint I dilute 1:3 and let it steep for 3 days and the flavour is just as intense as undiluted.

I've found with deserts the best I can do is 1:1 to keep the flavour intensity. These steep for 2-4 days 

Tobacco flavours I have to mix 2:1 to keep the flavour intensity. These steep for about 3 days

Only exception is Liqua mild kretek tobacco, that I can mix at 1:4 and retain the flavour after a week of steeping.

Really wish someone sold VG based juices here, then I wouldn't have to mess around with diluting. 
I find the vicious throat hit and general harshness of PG based juices really unpleasant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuka

150 - 200 ml at 18mg. Used to smoke 35 Camel a day.


----------



## kimbo

Andre said:


> I started off on 36 mg. Went down to 24 mg when I got the Reo. Now on 18 mg. Over here peeps frown at 36 mg, but is fairly widespread in other countries.



@Andre same here, started on 36mg and settled on 18 after 3 months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Also started on 36mg nic, moved to 24, then 18 and now on 12 after 8 months.


----------



## free3dom

First month of vaping used around 30-40ml @ 12mg.
Second month around 40-50ml @ 12mg (was mixing a lot of different flavours).
Currently in my 3rd month and will see if it increases more.

My usage is increasing, but not because of craving, just because it's just so damn good 

Used to smoke 30 cigs/day for about 10 years, then switched to about 20 per day of my own rolled cigs for about 15 years.
Here's to the next 20 years of vaping

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

I do about 15ml a day... Sometimes 20

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth

I do about 150ml - 200ml @ 6mg at work and 3mg at home.
Started at 12mg and worked my way down
I do chain vape, so after my first "silver" experience I cut the mg's and even though its low at the moment i am in a happy place.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rvdwesth

RevnLucky7 said:


> I do about 15ml a day... Sometimes 20
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Helps when you have a stash in your shop right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

RevnLucky7 said:


> I do about 15ml a day... Sometimes 20
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Straight in the artery?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

RevnLucky7 said:


> I do about 15ml a day... Sometimes 20
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk





rvdwesth said:


> Helps when you have a stash in your shop right


Nooo, at that rate he is going to have stock problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RevnLucky7

rvdwesth said:


> Helps when you have a stash in your shop right



ROFL, no it doesn't... I'd drown myself. 
I have a few less expensive suppliers that I support too. My style of vaping burns through juice at an alarming rate these days. I fill the big dripper up about 3-4 times a day. 

Strongly considering switching back to a kayfun for all day mindless vaping and use the dripper as evening tool for enjoyable vapes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaunnadan

in the week usage is about 3,2ml a day and weekends are about 7ml (mainly due to friends all playing puff and pass to taste whatever new flavour i have gotten)

on average i buy 2x 30ml bottles every 2 weeks but ive gotten so many samples and change flavours so often i now have a little show box filled with 1/4 and 1/2 bottles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

shaunnadan said:


> in the week usage is about 3,2ml a day and weekends are about 7ml (mainly due to friends all playing puff and pass to taste whatever new flavour i have gotten)
> 
> on average i buy 2x 30ml bottles every 2 weeks but ive gotten so many samples and change flavours so often i now have a little show box filled with 1/4 and 1/2 bottles.


Think we all have those boxes, or drawers or cupboards...just the size that differs.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Matuka

Andre said:


> Think we all have those boxes, or drawers or cupboards...just the size that differs.



Those are the goodies that I give away to friends and family to get them off stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne

I'm vaping 300 - 360ml per month


----------



## Tank

I usually average 250ml a month but i was on vacation for a week and did 200ml in 8 days so this month will be alot higher.

Vape it baby..... Vape it!!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt

250-300ml a month. 200ml of that is a mix of uflavoured and menthol which I DIY. Works out to be quite cheap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I've been trying to monitor my juice usage over the last few days, very difficult with so many different juices and devices in rotation but I've narrowed it down to between 3 and 5ml a day, so about 100 to 150ml a month.


----------

